# I bought a $700 SENTRA



## B13TTSE (Sep 22, 2002)

And this is what I've noticed:

1. My trunk has water in it.
2. My CV joints are toast.
3. My clutch is on its way out, it's catching really high NOW and it slips. ( REVING but not catching???) How long will it last this way?
4. My tranny makes this weird mechanical noise, but besides that it works FINE.
5. I dont know if this is the NORM, but one of my cooling fans doesn't run. How can I fix this?
6. My car is LOUD and racy, without sounding RICEY!!! It has the stock muffler with the ugly tin can on it. I don't understand why it's so LOUD? (something I like).... The loudness seems to come after the CAT: theres this long tube thats longer than the exhaust and most of the racey sound seems to come from there, not the muffler. Is this a stock piece.
7. Power comes between 3000 and 4500 RPM. Before or after that is quite anemic.
8. I can tell that the previous owner drove this car hard.

I want to make this car powerful where can I find engine parts like low compression pistons?? WHo offers these products?

My cig lighter doesn't work, how can I replace it?

When do I use : or ; in a sentence?? In my last sentence could I have used : instead of a , comma?

Anyway mu ultimate goal is to have 13 second sleeper. Can anyone help me get there?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

$700? Damn what a good deal! But anyway, I'll take the first question: The trunk leak is a standard Sentra feature. You have to reseal the taillight(s).


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

i used silicon on my tails i didnt even take them out just put it right on the edge of them, i had to replace my cv joints its only like 75 for a shop to fix for both its cheap


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

the loud noise you are hearing could be a ehaust problem..

you might have a leak...


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

My second fan usually only kicks in when I have the AC on


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

My XE didn't have any problems and only really had power between 3K and 4500 RPM's, so I'm assuming that's typical. Put new front and rear mounts in when you do your clutch, that'll help recover some of your launching torque lost to soft mounts. It's gonna take some buck to runs 13's. You could put the hotshot turbo on and a 50 shot, that might get you there. Gonna cost you at least $4K to get there. CV joints are $60 each for limited lifetime OEM replacements at AutoZone. They've got OEM clutch kits cheap, like $90. I'd get a clutch in there soon, you've not got much time left and once it goes, it's gone and happens quick. As for your cig lighter, check the fuse.


----------



## B13TTSE (Sep 22, 2002)

thanks for replying guys---


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

*700$ sentra*

trunk leak is common you need to add sealant to the upper area of the tail lights , clutch and c.v.axles (depending on mileage )should be worn (common),cigarette lighter if elemet is dirty try cleaning (the lighting area)with a rag,if that dosent work or its not dirty it can be the lighter housing(that is common also)and can be replaced,the exhaust noise can be detected by letting the car cool down and lifting it up(with a floor jack),then when cool start up car and feel for leaks!, i hope this helps you out.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

For the trunk leak, I'd advise against using silicone, simply because if you need to remove a taillight later on for any reason, it'll be a bitch to get out because the silicone will act like glue. I used a roll of butyl rubber which is what was used OEM. I wouldn't use 3M window weld either, that shit's even worse as far as gluing the light in, you'd likely have to break it to get it out if you use that stuff. If you just do the top edge it'll still leak possibly. I'd just do it right the first time. Pull the lights out, scrape off all the old sealant and put the new on and put them back in. It's messy but you'll only need to do it once.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

Don't mean to brag...but...I paid $850 for mine...5K miles later...still runs...no problems at all... Just put new tires on, gave it an aligment and an oil change...

Good luck though...I have nothing but good things to say about my car. It's was a BARGAIN...your sounds like it too...

Old skool SENTRA's RULE....


----------



## DILLIGAF Racing (Sep 23, 2002)

If your exhaust is loud, but its still there, chance's are there is a hole somewhere. Put the car on jack stands, or just crawl underneath it and feel around the pipe to see if you can feel air moving. May help to "block" the tail pipe with a rag or something maybe a little denser just while looking for an exhaust leak. Should force the exhaust out of the hole its leaking from.


----------



## B13TTSE (Sep 22, 2002)

Yeah I've had mine for seven months now.... I was going to buy a VW gti a2 to mod and just keep this as the daily driver, but realized that this car may have some potential. It looks like a big hassle to mod this car for speed. I'm not sure if I want to take the easy way out and swap this motor or do a grassroots type build up and make the most out of my GA16. Jap spec motors don't seem to offer that much more (do they???)

So I'll just start with the cosmetic stuff. I've found the body kit I want. I want more out of this motor. Hell I want a reliable turbo setup.... In time........ But yes this car has been reliable I've driven it 22,000 miles since march, my only problems are the cv boots and the clutch---


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I think JDM's have 10 more hp. Don't know about torque. They're just a little better built, better starting point than a USDM. I'd see if you can get an SE-R front clip fairly cheap, that'd be the way to do it. You'd get the bigger front brakes and MC as well as the front sway bar in addition to everything you'd need to do the swap. Get a JDM motor and sell the SR20 that's in the clip. Then you just need the rear brakes and sway bar and you'd be set. Shit, I'd bet you can buy a whole classic for cheap enough and just clean it up or swap stuff over to your car. I know a guy that bought a '91 with a blown motor for $275. He had a JDM installed and was good to go. JDM cost him abour $300 shipped. He spent a bundle on labor to have it installed but that's something you could avoid.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

*My Sentra was FREE*

I got mine free frmo my sister, its a 94 sentra, of corse, just needs a front end allignment, and the locks need some work, to work properly, other then that, its straight, new engine and some other shit


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

*My Sentra was FREE*

sorry, this was an accidental double post, please disregard


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

Allight............


...we heard you fine the first time...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

B13TTSE said:


> *Anyway my ultimate goal is to have 13 second sleeper. Can anyone help me get there? *


Its real easy if you got the money. All you got to do is install a Blue Bird SR20DET engine into it, and you have a 13 second sleeper just like me! You might as well do that if a speedy sleeper is your ultimate goal. With that swap you will have to replace some of the things that are already fucked with your car. For example, your cv joints, clutch, transmission. I mean, you might as well not replace those things until you get the swap done. I don't know if this is your daily driver or not, but if its not, ..if i were you, I would just hold off and do the swap and have a 13 second ride, as well as fix most of your problems. Makes sense to me....


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I agree with OPIUM3 on this. If you're serious about building this car into a sleeper, and have something else to drive temporarily, drop an SR20DET in there. It won't be cheap but it'll be a better bang for your buck than a bolt on hotshot turbo kit for the 1.6 and moneywise, there won't be a big difference between the two. Try www.kwcengine.com for the SR20DET, make sure you get the AWD one, you might be able to get it for $900 if you pressure them on the price. That right there will save you $600 on the eingine and will pay for your tranny and ECU. If you play your cards right and get good prices on shit, you might be able to do the swap for $3K.


----------

